# Sperren oder nicht



## BrendenTommy (18 Juni 2010)

LUI111 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> _full quote gekürzt [/]_


_
                                                                Berlin, den 18.6.2010
Hallo Lui!
Zahle nicht an diesen Verein.
Dieses Unternehmen steht auf der schwarzen Liste(unserjöses Unternehmen). Die denken nur an das Eine, wie kann ich den Kunden am
besten abzocken. Denn wie Du ja selbst geschrieben hast, haben sie Dir
noch nicht einmal ein Wiederrufsrecht eingeräumt. Jedes serjöse Unter-
nehmen gibt dem Kunden diese Chance, ohne das dafür Gründe mit bei
sein müssen. Ich bin auch Deiner Meinung, daß solche Internetseiten sofort ohne wenn und aber, gesperrt werden sollten.:-p
Herliche Grüsse von Brenden Tommy_


----------



## technofreak (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*



BrendenTommy schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Deiner Meinung, daß solche Internetseiten sofort ohne wenn und aber, gesperrt werden sollten.


Dein Wunsch ist verständlich, aber Dank dem Wohlwollen deutscher 
Strafverfolgungsbehörden der Nutzlosbranche gegenüber  ein frommer Wunsch,
 der nicht in Erfüllung gehen wird.


----------



## BrendenTommy (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

Berlin, den 18.6.2010

Hallo Edit!
Vielen,vielen Dank für Deine Antwort, die mir sehr weitergeholfen hat.
Denn auch ich wäre beinahe zum Opfer dieser Art geworden. Durch die vielen Nachrichten von anderen Usern, habe ich zum Glück nicht gezahlt.
Ich Frage mich nur, wann sieht es ein User mal, der so viel Einfluß hat, diese Internetseite zu sperren? Wo ist diese besagte Person?:-p
Herzliche Grüsse von
Brenden Tommy


----------



## technofreak (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*



BrendenTommy schrieb:


> Ich Frage mich nur, wann sieht es ein User mal, der so viel Einfluß hat, diese Internetseite zu sperren?


Wer sollte das sein?


----------



## willi-wolli (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

Man kann Webseiten nicht einfach so sperren. Man kann höchstens den Server vom Netz nehmen. Dann wird der Dreck eben woanders gehostet


----------



## BrendenTommy (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

Berlin, den 18.6.2010
Hallo Edit!

Auf die Frage hin, wer es sein sollte, daß der BDI oder der Provider es sein
könnten. Ob sie wirklich Einfluß haben, ist die andere Frage.
BrendenTommy


----------



## rudido (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

Die Sperrung von solchen Abzockseiten kann sicher nicht das Allheilmittel sein. Vielmehr ist hier der Gesetzgeber gefordert. Unsere Politiker bringen es fertig, in Null komma Nix das Grundgesetz zu ändern, sind aber nicht in der Lage den § 263 StGb dahingehend zu reformieren, dass das kleine Wörtchen "absichtlich" entfernt wird. Denn das ist es, was den Staatsanwaltschaften und Gerichten soviel Kummer bereitet. Angeblich können die nämlich - im Gegensatz zu Ihren Richterkollegen der zivilrechtlichen Zunft- keine Absicht erkennen.


----------



## BrendenTommy (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: [ edit] falle www.top-of-software.de*

Berlin, den 19.6.2010
Hallo Rudito!
Die Antwort die Du für diesen Fall gegeben hast, muß ich Dir Recht geben.
Für jede kleinste Veräderung in irgendeinem Gesetz, was die Bundesre-
gierung betrifft, wird das Gesetz sofort ohne wenn und aber geändert.
Für solche Fälle wie dieser, da tut sich nichts.:-p
Herzlichen Gruß
Brenden Tommy


----------



## technofreak (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Sperren oder nicht*

Die eigentliche Problematik liegt nicht im deutschen Strafrecht sondern im 
deutschen Inkassorecht, das Inkassobüros und Anwälten ungehemmtes 
Inkassostalking ermöglicht. Nur in Deutschland ist  Abofallengeschäft 
Alltag und  nirgends sonst auf der Welt. 

Auch der Mahnbescheid als gesetzlich legimierter Drohknüppel gehört zum Instrumentarium
 wie die jüngsten Inkassostalkingexzesse zeigen.

An diesem Drohkasperletheater zu rütteln ist aber ein größeres Sakrileg als heilige Kühe 
in Indien zu schlachten.



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Und kein Politiker, kein  Medium,  egal ob  Presse   oder TV, keine Anwaltskammer  und  auch keine  Verbraucherzentrale   thematisiert dies.
> Der  Persilschein der Sta für die  Münchner Mahnwältin und die Freibriefe   für den
> Osnabrücker Mahnwalt werden schlicht totgeschwiegen.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrendenTommy (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Sperren oder nicht*



technofreak schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Problematik liegt nicht im deutschen Strafrecht sondern im
> deutschen Inkassorecht, das Inkassobüros und Anwälten ungehemmtes
> Inkassostalking ermöglicht. Nur in Deutschland ist Abofallengeschäft
> Alltag und nirgends sonst auf der Welt.
> ...


 
Hallo Technofreak!
Bitte lese Dir mal die Nachricht von Edit durch.
Sie schreibt darüber, daß die vielen Beschwerden von Olaf Thank bei der
Bank endlich wirken.
Grüße Brenden Thommy


----------



## technofreak (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Sperren oder nicht*

Und lies du dir durch was ich dazu geschrieben habe


----------

